# Sizing Question



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Am 6', 87cm (34 inseam). Does a size L (56 top tube) frame sound right? Thanks.

Lee


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*depends...*



leesub said:


> Am 6', 87cm (34 inseam). Does a size L (56 top tube) frame sound right? Thanks.
> 
> Lee


If this is a cycling inseam and your saddle height is about 77cm, then it's probably as small as you would want. The head tube length, with the headset is 171mm. With an 84 degree stem and 1.5cm of spacer, you will have close to a 10cm drop from the saddle to the top of the bars. The bars would be about 91cm from the floor to the top of the bars. You could go up to 1.5cm higher with the max. 3cm of spacer.


----------

